
Google Provides Free Nvidia K80 GPUs for Anyone to Train Deep Learning Models - williamtrask
https://www.kaggle.com/getting-started/47096#post271139
======
cstpdk
Providing a tl;dr: Google provides a jupyter / ipython research environment
with some amount of integration to their existing services. This environment
they call "Colaboratory". They have now started providing free access to GPU
resources from within this environment. Details for using with tensorflow
here:
[https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=/v2/extern...](https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=/v2/external/notebooks/gpu.ipynb)

~~~
forestgreen
Anybody know how to upload large data files into these environments? Possibly
from google drive? I spent some time at it and the example loading techniques
all run into download limits or IO fails. Anybody successful at loading large
data files?

~~~
kbumsik
There are many ways :

1\. Upload local files directly (Doesn't work on Firefox)

2\. HTTP download

3\. Google Drive, Google sheets, Google Cloud Storage..

Take a look at this for more info:
[https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=/v2/extern...](https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=/v2/external/notebooks/io.ipynb&scrollTo=vz-
jH8T_Uk2c)

------
drewbuschhorn
It's also nice that you can pip install basically any library, I guess, from
within the notebook itself.

I just copy and pasted a keras MNIST demo and it seemed to work like a charm.

[https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=1tD_viugd-...](https://colab.research.google.com/notebook#fileId=1tD_viugd-
ItB_W-bOfDfjGkfYQWZ_e5l)

(think you need a google account, fwiw)

------
bitL
Is it possible to start a training run, logout for a month-two and return back
once training is complete? Or does it only allow a single browser session?

~~~
drewbuschhorn
1 hour timeout on runs. I'm assuming that means from one command execution to
another, not per batch but _shrug_. Once it times out it looks like they save
state and you can reconnect but I've not checked very closely. Same for saved
data but I assume there's some way to chuck it into drive which is the storage
backend as far as I can tell.

------
chickenthief
how can they make it free? Would this not be anti-competitive to smaller
companies charging money for it?

~~~
Robadob
It's previous gen hardware, so presumably the only cost to google is energy
usage and similar. They probably use the newer p100 and v100 cards internally
which are significantly faster for deep learning.

~~~
chickenthief
It does not seem worthless: [https://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-Tesla-GDDR5-Cores-
Graphic/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Nvidia-Tesla-GDDR5-Cores-
Graphic/dp/B00Q7O7PQA) . It must have some depreciation cost.

------
fwdpropaganda
This Free Nvidia GPUs that you mention... is that what Colaboratory is?

------
ct520
Deepfakes?

